# Programador USB para PIC



## WillyP (Oct 29, 2008)

GPIC USB base: mi desarrollo personal de un programador PIC por puerto USB. 

Les dejo el link a la página donde pueden descargar:

Interfaz de programación, firmware, circuito electrónico y PCB para armarlo. Además encontrarán toda la información relacionada con el programador.

http://www.sitionica.com.ar/   o busquen en el Google como GPIC USB 

Espero que lo armen y me comentan. Recién sale y hay que probarlo, con el tiempo iré agregando nuevos microcontroladores.

Saludos Willy.-


----------



## Meta (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola:

ME falta el componte USB tipo B para placa. La verdad no o venden donde compro componentes donde vivo. Si alguien conoce algún sitio en intenrnet que no sea ebay me lo dice, tipo http://msebilbao.com/tienda/index.php



Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 30, 2008)

Con que microcontroladores lo has probado y funciona correctamente?


----------



## ars (Oct 30, 2008)

Muy bueno el proyecto.

Que lastima que la mayoría de estos proyectos son solo para windows....


----------



## WillyP (Oct 30, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Con que microcontroladores lo has probado y funciona correctamente?



Por ahora con la linea 12F - 16F - 18F, funcionando correctamente en Xp, Vista32 y Vista 64. Lógicamente habrá que hacerle alguna corrección (nada es perfecto desde el primer día) esto lo iré viendo a medida que se vaya probando con quienes lo armen.



			
				ars dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno el proyecto. Que lastima que la mayoría de éstos proyectos son solo para windows....



Que tal Ars, es cierto, pero ésto recién empieza. Tal vez en 1 ó 2 años funcione en otra plataforma.


----------



## Meta (Oct 30, 2008)

WillyP dijo:
			
		

> ars dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, primero pulir los de Windows, después se verá con Linux.


----------



## WillyP (Oct 30, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Vamos a ver, primero pulir los de Windows, después se verá con Linux.



Todo es posible si existen las ganas de hacerlo. Pero no hagamos futurología sobre esto cuando el único que lo ha probado hasta el momento soy yo.

Willy.-


----------



## ars (Oct 31, 2008)

Y cuales son tus intensiónes con este proyecto? Lo pensas como algo comercial, satisfacción personal? 
No existe la posibilidad de que sea soft libre?, como para lograr un mejor desarrollo entre toda la comunidad.


----------



## WillyP (Oct 31, 2008)

ars dijo:
			
		

> Y cuales son tus intensiónes con este proyecto? Lo pensas como algo comercial, satisfacción personal?
> No existe la posibilidad de que sea soft libre?, como para lograr un mejor desarrollo entre toda la comunidad.



La mayoría arma sus propios programadores gracias a que fueron publicados en la red, reservar un proyecto o desarrollo personal sólo para uno mismo no me parece una buena idea, cuando puede ser de interés para otros.

Está bien claro que es totalmente gratuito, ya que está disponible el firmware, interfaz de usuario, circuito electrónico y pcb para quienes quieran armarlo. Además iré agregando más información al respecto y actualizando el programador.

La información es totalmente libre, la brinda el propio fabricante Microchip desde hace muchos años en las especificaciones de programación: http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1407

Willy.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 1, 2008)

Willy, ya me compré el pickit2 ahora voy a programar un pic18f2550 con el firmware de tu proyecto y lo voy a probar a ver que tal


----------



## WillyP (Nov 1, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Willy, ya me compré el pickit2 ahora voy a programar un pic18f2550 con el firmware de tu proyecto y lo voy a probar a ver que tal



Ok, cualquier duda o más detalles podés mandarme un mail.

Willy.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 1, 2008)

La semana que viene me armo el PCB y te digo hoy arme otro programador usb que está en el foro y me anduvo perfectamente , la semana que viene me armo el pcb de tu programador y veo que pasa.


----------



## Da Vinci (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola willyp arme el programador usb y funcionó perfectamente desde que lo enchufe a la computadora, lo detecto inmediatamente y grabé los pic sin problema.  Es enorme la diferencia que encontre entre mi antiguo programador de puerto serie y este. Realmente te felicito! hacia tiempo que estaba buscando un grabador usb . Voy a seguir siguiendo este tema. espero que continues con el proyecto.


----------



## ravp (Nov 7, 2008)

con que pics lo probaste tu davinci ? en que version de windows 

yo lo probe hasta ahorita con pic 16f84a, 16f628, 16f877a y 18f2550

todo ok la velocidad es excelente 

lo le puse una bobina de 220micro henrios y cambie las resistencias de los led a 330 porque esas tenia ala mano y como  la salida del pic no pasara de 5 voltios todo funciona perfectamente


por favor comenten con que pics lo probaron y las experiencias que estan teniendo  

solo de esta manera sabra el desarrollador que problemas hay que solucionar
saludos 

vallecillo


----------



## Da Vinci (Nov 7, 2008)

Los pic que mas uso son el 12f629 y 12f683. También probé con 16f876a y 18f252, todo bien sin ningún problema, ningún error hasta el momento. Con otros no puedo decir porque son éstos los que tengo. Hay otros compañeros de la facultad que ya lo están armando. Me olvidaba lo de la version. En XP SP3 y muy rápido, el grabador serial ya lo guardé en el cajón.


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2008)

Da Vinci dijo:
			
		

> Los pic que mas uso son el 12f629 y 12f683. Tambien probe con 16f876a y 18f252, todo bien sin ningun problema ningun error hasta el momento. con otros no puedo decir porque son estos los que tengo. Hay otros compañeros de la facultad que ya lo estan armando.



Tengo el *12F629* que me llegó en el grabador que compré por aquí. Dicen que el 12F509 se puede grabar con el TE20, pero no se qué parte del zócalo debo colocarlo. No quiero romper el puerto serie o el PIC.

PD: _Lo de usar mucho los 629, 683, suena a que tienes Wii._


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2008)

la verdad tu programador usb ha resultado ser bastante más superior que el programador del amigo eclipse , menos errores mejor interfaz de usuario, firmware más estable , etc . Una muy buena opción para armarse un programador, felicitaciones


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2008)

Eclipse está mejorando. Poco a poco se consigue.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2008)

yo entiendo que esté mejorando, pero nunca más se apareció por el foro y hay varios que se quedaron esperando (me incluyo) una mejora más sustancial en el diseño del firmware y del software así como de los bugs encontrados y una mayor gama de pic's a programar. Por lo demás me parece un excelente programador muy rápido y muy sencillo de armar. Igual apoyo en este momento a mi compatriota willip ya que me parece increible el esfuerzo que conlleva desarrollar un proyecto desde 0.


----------



## Meta (Nov 8, 2008)

ME gusta más el de Willip si quieres que sea sincero. Tal vez el eclipse no está muy apoyada o ya no tiene tanto interés como antes. En estos casos olvídate que hay más.


----------



## WillyP (Nov 8, 2008)

Veo que hubo un poco de actividad en este tema, pensaba que ya se había olvidado por lo dinámico del foro.

Por lo que leí hubo gente que ya lo construyó con buenos resultados. 

Agradezco a Vallecillo por su interés y los datos proporcionados para realizar un par de correcciones hasta el momento.

Para los que piensan construirlo, estén atentos a las últimas actualizaciones que son y van a ser bastante dinámicas de acuerdo a las correcciones efectuadas y al agregado de nuevas funciones en el programador.

Saludos a todos, Willy.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 8, 2008)

La verdad willy muy bueno yo también estoy en pleno desarrollo de mi pickit2 clone aunque hoy lo probé en protoboard y funcionó todavía le falta para ser un programador completo y funcional como el tuyo


----------



## WillyP (Nov 9, 2008)

Bien Jonathan éxitos, te cuento: hace como 2 años hice un PicKit2 simplificando el circuito y utilizando componentes comunes. Funciona muy bien.  Si a alguno le interesa el circuito electrónico simplificado me puede decir y se podría publicar. Como quieras es una idea.

Willy.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 9, 2008)

Estaría muy bueno y además me ayudaría mucho, Willy conoces algún conversor dc - dc que me genere el voltaje de programación del pic pero que sea más comercial o más conocido por que no encuentro por ningun lado el integrado que vos usas en el programador que diseñaste. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## aldosmx (Nov 10, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me a servido de muchisima ayuda en lo que va de mi carrera, la mayoria de las preguntas, información, etc. ya estan resueltas en este foro, lo cual me parece un foro excelente. saludos a toda la comunidad de forosdelectronica.com 

ok, WillyP me interesa bastante armar tu programador de PICs, ya que eh leido que el programador de ecplipse tiene algunos errores que corergir, y eh esperado actualizaciones o comentarios nuevos y al parecer  ai muy pocos... 

respecto a los comentarios del GPIC USB, son muy buenos, y lo que mas me interesó fue que es compatible con Win Vista   y no e leido ningun comentario hablando de errores de este programador..

en fin.. tengo algunas preguntillas:

  1) respecto al inductor o bobina:
fui a mi distribuidor de componentes electronicos para ver si tenian todo lo que se necesita para armar este programador, y si tenian todo, menos el inductor.. no manejan de ningun tipo, solo a bajo pedido    entonces eso es lo que me tiene un poco limitado respecto al armado, mi pregunta es:
¿es necesario el inductor? y si lo es, donde lo puedo encontrar?, me imagino que de algun aparato obsoleto.. pero ¿como voy a identificar el valor del inductor que encuentre?   
ya tengo una tarjeta de una impresora vieja, donde tiene una que otra bobina por ahi, pero no tengo idea del valor

  2) CI MC34063..... este componente no lo tienen, pero me dicen que tienen el mismo pero con las letras AP1 al final, osea: MC34063AP1... me imagino que debe de ser el mismo pero con alguna variacion, la cual desconosco.. ¿existe algun problema si coloco este que tienen en lugar del MC34063 ?

  3) espesificas en el diagrama del programdaor, que se utiliza un PIC 18F2550.. es forzosamente que tiene que ser este? es que hasta el momento se utilizar el PIC 16F84 y no se si pueda ponerlo de tal forma en el socalo del 18F para poder tener una programacion exitoza... Ó tenga que usar el puerto ICSP, obligatoriamente.

Me refiero a que si hay algun problema al querer programar un pic 16F en el socalo del 18F, o tengo que usar forsosamente el puerto ICSP

espero no haberlos mareado con tanto texto y/o ignorancia  ops: 

de antemano, muchas gracias... 
Saludos desde Sonora, Mexico!


----------



## aldosmx (Nov 11, 2008)

disculpen.. pero creo que me he informaciónrmado algo tarde.
creo haber entendido que es indispensable tener un PIC 18F2550 montado en el programador... y APARTE tener el pic a programar conectado a las salidas ICSP en sus respectivas conexiones (o pines del pic a programar).

si estoy en un error, aganmelo saber, porfavor..
gracias, saludos de nuevo


----------



## WillyP (Nov 11, 2008)

Jonathan, utilicé el MC34093 porque está bastante difundido por su bajo precio (0.45 dólar) y por acá, en Buenos Aires Capital es fácil adquirirlo. En general muchos fabricantes tienen un conversor dc dc, Texas, Maxim, etc, pero realmente no se si se consiguen. 

Aldomx, te explico algunas cosas para aclarar dudas:

El Pic 18F2550 es parte del programador Usb, sin este no funciona ya que es el encargado de la comunicación por el puerto Usb con la interfaz de usuario en la PC y el encargado de programar los microcontroladores Pic que están soportados vía ICSP.

Para que funcione el programador Usb, primero hay que grabarle al 18F2550 el firmware o programa en la memoria de este con otro programador. Se puede utilizar algún JDM o TE20 de puerto serie para esto.

Cualquier MC34063 sirve.  

La bobina o el choque tiene un aspecto de resistencia redondeada, es imprescindible de lo contrario el conversor dc-dc no funciona. Puede estar entre un valor de 220 uH a 680 uH. Por ejemplo si es de 220 uH los colores son: rojo- rojo-marrón.
Algunos aparatos ya descartados tienen choques, por ejemplo el monitor SyncMaster3 muy popular en la década de los 90, tiene varios choques de 220 uH.

Algo obvio pero importante: evitar errores en el armado, componentes que no sean los correctos, conexión ICSP adecuada con el Pic a programar. Lean las descripciones para despejar dudas, voy a ir agregando más información. 

Willy.-


----------



## ketronica (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola estoy interesado en el tema, siempre arme programadores puerto serial, pero nunca me anime a armar uno USB, lo vi muy complicado. compre un iPROG18 pero solo es para pic, ahora estoy animado ya que en el mercado he encontrado microcontroladores de ATMEL y quiero armar el GProg de Willy, pero los archivos no estan disponibles, si alguien me los puede enviar le agradezco. buscando consegui unos archivos del OProg. parecido verdad este se llama Open Programer y dan los codigos fuentes del firmware y el software para windos y linux. http://raulespinola.wordpress.com/2009/02/22/open-programmer-v05-un-grabador-de-pics-libre/


----------



## Edson3003 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola Willy, soy nuevo en este foro pero con todas las ganas de participar tal vez ya paso tiempo de que publicaste tu grabador me parce excelente tu aporte, y te comento que arme tu grabador en un protoboard y nopuedo grabar un pic midiento tensiones descubri que el AP me da +5v aprox se supone que debe de ser de +12 en promedio para programar y eso que ya verifique muchas veces tu circuito y no logro resolver este dilem tal vez por mi falta de conocimientos espero que me aydes a y el que arme es la ultima version hasta el momento la version 1.5.0...espero tu respuesta bye

Bueno ahora m toca corregirme no quiero confundir a lso demas; el circuito del programador esta excelente el error era mio..por esto me disculpo ante el foro y invitar a los demas que armene que esta genial y agradecer a Willy...y si quieren saber cual fue mi error una pequeña confusion de pin del amplificador com estaba acostumbrado a usar otro amplificador..saludos


----------



## WillyP (Mar 17, 2010)

Edson3003 dijo:


> Hola Willy, soy nuevo en este foro pero con todas las ganas de participar tal vez ya paso tiempo de que publicaste tu grabador me parce excelente tu aporte, y te comento que arme tu grabador en un protoboard y nopuedo grabar un pic midiento tensiones descubri que el AP me da +5v aprox se supone que debe de ser de +12 en promedio para programar y eso que ya verifique muchas veces tu circuito y no logro resolver este dilem tal vez por mi falta de conocimientos espero que me aydes a y el que arme es la ultima version hasta el momento la version 1.5.0...espero tu respuesta bye
> 
> Bueno ahora m toca corregirme no quiero confundir a lso demas; el circuito del programador esta excelente el error era mio..por esto me disculpo ante el foro y invitar a los demas que armene que esta genial y agradecer a Willy...y si quieren saber cual fue mi error una pequeña confusion de pin del amplificador com estaba acostumbrado a usar otro amplificador..saludos


 
Hola Edson3003, me parece barbaro que lo hayas construido y lo utilices, en general el GPIC USB no presenta problemas y si me entero de algún bug lo corrigo inmediatamente. Cuando no funciona siempre es problemas de armado del hard o algún componente defectuoso.
Ahora ya podés descargar la versión 1.5.1 desde mi página que reemplaza a la anterior, lamentablemente no puedo por el momento incorporar nuevos microcontroladores y memorias debido a que gente que no respeta derechos está comercializando mi desarrollo. Si esto no hubiera ocurrido podría subir una versión que hace tiempo tengo que integra a los dsPic, Pic 24, eeprom Spi, Uni/IO.

Saludos desde Argentina.-


----------



## Edson3003 (May 3, 2010)

Hola willly nuevamente felicitaciones, y ya logre solucionarlo y me esta sirviendo mucho tu grabador; bueno como bien dices hay gente escrupulosa que comercializa sin respetar quee es de codigo abierto; mi idea siempre ha sido que el concimiento sea libre y netamente de investigación; aunque parece utopico llegar a que tood piensen igual, bueno ahora estoy intentando presentar una Terjeta de Adquisicion ya los estoy presentaNDO en el tema abierto por jocknice y tu grabadoir me servido para hacer mis pruebas ...saludos


----------



## gord16 (Mar 25, 2011)

la verdad olvide como usar las salidas clock, data, vdd, vss y gnd?


----------



## tronik (Mar 25, 2011)

seve muy interesante lo armare aber que tal


----------



## BURZUM (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, buenas

Primeramente agradecerte por este gran aporte que nos das a los que se están iniciando en el amplio mundo de la electrónica.

E armado el circuito inclusive con todas las modificaciones que propones desde la versión 1.4 del firmware como ser: R22, R20, R6, R7 y la resistencia SMD del pin 2 y 28 del uC.

El programa lo e grabado con un programador ELNEC Labprog+ sin problema alguno asta esta etapa, el problema surge cuando conecto el programador GPIC a la PC, el software programador no me detecta al grabador e echo no encienden los leds de USB ni VDD. Testeo la tencion que me manda el puerto usb en el componente B o conector hembra instalado en el PCB y es de 4.8V, testeo la alimentación del microcontrolador e igual valor 4.8V; lo que indica que el microcontrolador no esta programado (siendo que el programador ELNEC me da resultados satisfactorio); pruebo tambien la salida del MC34063 y me da 14,5V, reviso las conexiones por si no hay rupturas en las vías del pcb (claro que desconectado del puerto usb) y no encuentro falla alguna.

No se si me podrías asesorar con este problema pero de inicio te digo que el microcontrolador que elegí es el 18LF2550 como centro del programador GPIC USB , revisando la información técnica no existen diferencias notables entre este y el 18F2550 a no ser que el firmware sea estrictamente o unicamente compatible con este ultimo; la bobina de choque que le implemente la principio fue de 272K o sea 2700uH luego pude encontrar una de 221 o sea 220uH e igualmente recivia el valor de 14.5V desde el AP. 

Otro dato que te doy es que mi sistema operativo es win7 x64, mi procesador es un AMD x64 Phenom II x4 955; te afirmo esto pues e escuchado que la mayoría de los grabadores USB no trabajan con los uP AMD, pero aun así lo e probado con otras PC de escritorio y portátiles con procesador INTEL y ni allí funciona.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2011)

Gracias por aportar este tipo de información una consulta cual de las imágenes tiene una mayor performancia este aporte


----------

